

Open source project: Func, the Fedora Unified Network Controller - gongfudoi
http://www.redhatmagazine.com/2008/02/21/open-source-project-func-the-fedora-unified-network-controller/

======
wmf
SSH has a few flaws, so they created what looks like an even more complex SSL-
based command transport? I don't get it.

